# Hampton Roads Regatta Flounder Tourney



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

The Hampton Roads Regatta flounder fishing tournament ("Fishing for a Cure") to benefit St. Jude Children's Research Hospital will take place on Saturday, August 4. Entry fee is $75 and includes four (4) t-shirts and four (4) tickets to saturday night's celebration at Ocean View Beach Park. Special awards for the fishing club with the largest flounder and a junior angler award for ages 15 and under. 

For more information go to www.hamptonroadsregatta.org


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Capt. Reese will be talking about the tournament on his radio show this morning from 6:00 to 8:00 am. Listen in to find out what the tournament is all about. I believe it's on station 850 AM.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Btt


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Here are the directions to the Captains Meeting:

Directions to East Beach
To East Beach Bay Front Club 
4550 East Beach Drive, Norfolk (formerly East Ocean View Avenue)23518

*From Downtown Norfolk and Portsmouth*
Take Interstate 264 East.
Exit on Interstate 64 West, toward Richmond.
Take the next exit, US Route 13 North, toward the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel.
Turn left on Diamond Springs Road
Turn left on Shore Drive (US Route 60 West).
After crossing the bridge over Little Creek, turn right onto Pleasant Avenue
Turn left (north) on 25th Bay Street
The Bay Front Club is at the end of 25th Bay Street on East Beach Drive – look for the “tower”

*From Richmond, Newport News, and Hampton*
Take Interstate 64 East. Exit at Northampton Boulevard, US Route 13 North toward the
Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel
Turn left onto Diamond Springs Road
Turn left onto Shore Drive (U.S. Route 60 West).
After crossing the bridge over Little Creek, turn right onto Pleasant Avenue
Turn left (north) on 25th Bay Street
The Bay Front Club is at the end of 25th Bay Street on East Beach Drive – look for the “tower”

*From the Virginia Beach Oceanfront*
Take Shore Drive (US Route 60 West)
After crossing the bridge over Little Creek, turn right onto Pleasant Avenue
Turn left (north) on 25th Bay Street
The Bay Front Club is at the end of 25th Bay Street on East Beach Drive – look for the “tower”

*From Chesapeake*
Take Interstate 64 West. Exit at Northampton Boulevard, US Route 13 North toward the
Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel
Turn left onto Diamond Springs Road
Turn left onto Shore Drive (U.S. Route 60 West)
After crossing the bridge over Little Creek, turn right onto Pleasant Avenue
Turn left (north) on 25th Bay Street
The Bay Front Club is at the end of 25th Bay Street on East Beach Drive – look for the “tower”

*From the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel*
Turn right onto Shore Drive (US Route 60 West)
After crossing the bridge over Little Creek, turn right onto Pleasant Avenue
Turn left (north) on 25th Bay Street
The Bay Front Club is at the end of 25th Bay Street on East Beach Drive – look for the “tower”


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Forecast looks great!!*

Forecast as of 6:54 am EDT on August 3, 2007
Chesapeake Bay From New Point Comfort To Cape Henry Va- 
Today
Se winds 5 to 10 kt...increasing to 10 to 15 kt late. Waves 1 foot...then 1 to 2 ft late. 
Tonight
S winds 10 to 15 kt. Waves 1 to 2 ft. A slight chance of showers and tstms. 
*Sat
S winds 5 to 10 kt. Waves 1 to 2 ft. *


----------

